# Bird problems



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Twice now I have had birds chew into the stucco siding and make nests in side the wall. Both times it was right at the spot which would be within the ceiling and the attic.

The first time I blamed it on a squirrel. As I knew we had one in the attic and I saw it jump off the kids play set onto the house. Now I am not so sure that it was the birds doing it to begin with. 

The design of the house and most around have the stucco siding with wood trim. If I had the house sided it would not look in place but given this problem I am starting to consider doing that. 

Anybody had to deal with something like this??


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Most stucco siding I've seen, had chicken wire in it so birds couldn't get in there to nest but of course, that doesn't stop them from trying, damaging the stucco in the process.

You might want to try getting one or more of those fake birds of prey designed to scare birds away. Sometimes they can be effective, especially if you move them now and then.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Good idea about the fake bird. Worth a try. Thanks


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Here's some ideas for you to check out: http://www.bird-x.com/products-visual-scare-devices-c-5_7.html


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

cats work just fine ,but that would be cruel


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate cats and am allergic to them 

Not sure how they would work on birds that are in the air but with squirrels them might help


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

my mom has three cats and i got three times the allergy's ,but i don't have a say in that because it's her house. ''Cats do catch birds'' ,you would be suppressed ,they are very stealthy determined and patient hunters and in a outdoor cat's life time they will catch many birds and only they will have the count. Out of all the years of having cats around iv seen them many times playing with bird corpses and there all mostly house cats. Barrow your neighbors cat if you dont want one ,just show em where it's at and how to get up there and you just hired your own hit man cat.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is it the 7/8's stucco or the cheaper finish coat only that is really thin?
The Thicker 7/8's stucco with the brown coat is hard and it can be even harder with the right mix.

First if the squirrel that made the hole does not matter. If the birds go in and have a nest or eggs or babies they will work harder to get back into what is there home that you blocked. 
You could get it patched again and then if you got a cat make a place that makes it easy for the cat to be there and be around where the birds want to get tru the wall. 

They say things like the fake decoy owl etc that they work and don't work. It is said to help make them work you need to move them around. If you just put it out there and not move it then they learn that it does not move and it will not work because the birds are to smart to fall for a decoy.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

That's pretty much why I said "Sometimes they can be effective, especially if you move them now and then."


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I should have explained it is not the real stucco. It is a wallboard that looks like stucco. 

I know what you mean Harry about then trying to get back in. I put some steel wool in the opening last night just as a start. I need a better ladder to be able to get up high enough. I used an extension pole to shove the steel wool in the opening.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I recently had some bird chew the hell out of my ceder siding on my house, I had a dandy time trying to patch it so it wouldn't show. Fortunately, it's a rough texture and it's stained with a solid stain, so I was able to make an invisible repair.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

If you can get up there staple mesh over the hole. They make a fine mesh for basements that has give to it so if the basement moves a little it won't crack. The frost had cracked our basement and they parged it put this mesh all along the side and put the finishing coat on and it looks like nothing was done there.
If you could staple it or screw it into wood and then put a finishing coat of stucco on top. I guarantee no bird could get through it.

I don't know what kind of birds you Americans have but our Canadian birds are much too polite to try to get into our houses.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Funny


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey another thing is smell. 
There was a book on pest that use dropping from other pest that the birds do not like and that stops them from coming around.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pest&as_q=birds&btnG=Search within results

Wow get one of these.
http://www.birdbgone.com/products.htm

http://www.critterridders.com/birdrepellents.htm

The SCARECROW seem like a good way if you can set it up to water.

Seems over price but may be cheaper other places.


----------



## oil painter (Jun 6, 2007)

hewee said:


> Hey another thing is smell.
> There was a book on pest that use dropping from other pest that the birds do not like and that stops them from coming around.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pest&as_q=birds&btnG=Search within results
> ...


I don't know if smell would work. Birds have very little sense of smell


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Bird Dogs on the other hand...


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

you know what ,depending on what kind of township you live in ,you may be able to get the community services to take care of that problem for free. Just make up a few story's/juice it up ,like your old you cant walk ,i haven't made any money to call exterminator im sure you can think of plenty better ,but whats a phone call? They are destroying your house ,so figure out a way to make it their responsibility ,you pay taxes!

my mom got 4 nice tree's planted like this ,and electric work ,*****ing will get you places/sometimes


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

oil painter said:


> I don't know if smell would work. Birds have very little sense of smell


Just wondering


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I got rid of squirres in the attic by dumping a box of mothballs near where the squirrels were nesting. When they left, I covered the hole with mesh. 

I never heard that birds don't have a sense of smell.


----------



## krakerzak (Mar 23, 2004)

It may look stupid and you may not want to do it, but we have always used an aluminum pie pan tied to a string. Just allow it to hang in the wind near the area you are having problems. The noise from the banging pan will keep the birds and squirrels away.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks, krakerzak! :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Tie a nut or washer or something else to bang the pie pan also to make it worse. But do so without it at first or your go nuts.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

hewee said:


> Tie a nut or washer or something else to bang the pie pan also to make it worse. But do so without it at first or your go nuts.


Thanks, heewee! That's another good idea. Fortunately I have two new kitten/cats. I saw Tahini laying up on a 4 inch branch, partially hidden in the shade. I don't think the rats or the squirrels or birds or going to fiddle with our mangos! Yummy! The mango tree is close to 25 years old now.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome. I would say the two new kitten/cats will be the best thing to take care of your trouble.
Now are they indoor or outside cats. If you keep them outside they will alway be around in the trees or where ever.
I had lots of outside cats where I was living and some love sleeping in the trees so if you get cats that do the same and at that tree by the house then you got it made. 
Maybe if need be make something to make the cats like being up in the tree by making a small flat spot they can lay on.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

hewee said:


> Your welcome. I would say the two new kitten/cats will be the best thing to take care of your trouble.
> Now are they indoor or outside cats. If you keep them outside they will alway be around in the trees or where ever.
> I had lots of outside cats where I was living and some love sleeping in the trees so if you get cats that do the same and at that tree by the house then you got it made.
> Maybe if need be make something to make the cats like being up in the tree by making a small flat spot they can lay on.


Yeah, heewee, they're outside cats that come in at night. They hang out in the back yard and in the mango, especially when the dogs come out. In the house, they're all friendly, but outside Fritz and Lilly like to give them a rush.  And up the tree they go!  Good kittys!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well then the dogs keeping the cats in the tree is a good thing that works out great for everyone.


----------

